# Minn Kota Talons on Jet Boat



## Rockhitter (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a 1752 Blazer jet boat with mercury 60/40. Thinking of putting dual talons on the transom. Anybody done this?


----------



## archery68 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have seen pictures of folks who have done it, not seen it in person. Wanted to do same thing but dang they are pricey and just adds more weight to back of boat. I run a tiller and don't need/want anymore weight. I think I would like them especially on the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

